# Advice



## AnimEdge (Apr 11, 2005)

Might as well use this forum section 

Here is generally what i currently do(am) health wise tell me what ya think and so on:

im 19(in a week)
6'1 225ish

On Monday and Wensday if i can i try and do cardio for about 30mins(Eliptical) high encline i forget the speed like 130-150 a min or something (burns like 12cal a min on default) and for about a hour or so after i set up a pad and practice kicks and strikes (10 round with front foot, 10 rounds with back, switch sides, cresent ect ect ect) and at 7-8 is ninjutsu class

Tues and Thurs after college i do weights:
benchpress 100pounds 3 sets of 15
legpress 200-250pounds 3 sets of 15 doing a set of 15 of calves in between
sitting arm curls 45pounds 3 set of 15
standing dead weight type thing(stand there holding weight at weast(sp) high lift it to your chin) 45pounts 3 sets of 15 and a set of 5-10 standing curl inbetween
Then i do chest(seitting on a machine and like moving your arms and elbows togeather) at like 50pounds 3 sets of 15
Back(like above but inside to out) at 50pounds 3 sets of 15
Abs(crunches side to side ect ect)

Now over the last month or so i have been having stomic problems that i wont really go into but everyone seams to say its my diet, sooo ill go over that
First off i live with my Dad who works 8-5 leaving me generaly on my own to eat, and we are both bad eaters (doesnt look like it, but he weighs less than me and we are the same height) when we go shopping it generaly consists of frozen pizza, taqetos and raveolies(we are polish/italian) cerial and milk
I have colleged 10-2 on tusday and thursday and i am "unemployed" so basicly nothing the rest of the time
i stay up tell 2-3am(im a programmer/web/graphic designer/gamer ) and I sleep in on anyday i can (ranges from 8am-1pm) school days i get up at like 9am(6hrs of sleepish)i then generaly eat some cerial (captain crunch, cheerios) rarly any lunch and usally some kind of fast food for dinner my main problem is pepsi and junk food, especially Wal-Marts Teriyaki Beef Jerky the big *** 8oz for like 5bucks mmmm so tasty ill by one at like 5pmish and eat the whole bag usally in a few hours
I dont eat a lot i think its just the stuff i eat thats geting to me like beef jerky: whole bag is like 200% of daily sodium and 200%protein and like 640cals

allrighty now what i would like from you people is general ideas and comments about my exersice and diet(keep in mine im a 19year old college student) i belive i need to change it, my problem is is that i dont know what to change it too and unless i have a general idea of what to change it too then chances are i wont change it mainly my goal is to get under 200 and to be generaly more healthy, my dad suggests that is should take vitamin pills but i dont really know what kind any ideas comments and suggenstions would be nice thanks


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Nov 11, 2005)

You've pretty much answered your own questions.

Quit eating that crap.  You stomach problems should go away.  Quit staying up so late (although, isn't that a graduation requirement for you computer folks ).

Lose the BP for overhead press, and the leg press for squats (overhead or other) and cleans or something.  Thow in some more combat related stuff and you should be doing better than you are now (or whenever you wrote this post).
A multi-vitamin would be a good idea if you've got the cash.


----------



## Navarre (Nov 12, 2005)

I agree with Shirt Ripper.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 12, 2005)

Shirt Ripper said:
			
		

> You've pretty much answered your own questions.
> 
> Quit eating that crap. You stomach problems should go away. Quit staying up so late (although, isn't that a graduation requirement for you computer folks ).
> 
> ...


 
Very sound advise, remember when you quit cold turkey Baby!
Terry


----------

